# Post Your Dog(s)



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

So many topics on dogs....so, now everyone please show off you dog.

Name?
Breed?
Age?

My Dog:
Roksana (Roxy)
Vizsla
7 weeks


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

very cute pup.

I know you've probably seen him but heres Chase
13 week old Great Dane


----------



## JCraig (Nov 9, 2006)

heres my boys both Boxers
this is Buster and Ozzy

Buster is 5 yrs
Ozzy was 4mo in pic is now 7mo


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Cosmo
German Wire Haired Pointer
4 years


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Stewie


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

thats bailey, ?(at the time he was only a couple weeks) now hes about 10 weeks or so, pure bred golden retriever.

this is rockey, 11yrs. springer spaniel/border collie


----------



## akkr1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I was hoping a thread like this would start! Here are my 3 boys.

Kiddo, 9 yr old Australian Shepherd Mix








Diesel, 9 yr old Chocolate lab








Griffin, 4 yr old Rhodesian Ridgeback


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

My sisters' dogs, which I technically claim as mine on a good day

Dang
Long-Haired Chihuahua thing
About 10
















Icess
Doberman-Pincher thing
About 3


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Hmmm... Here are the ones I currently fully own, and the ones I co-own that live at my house.

Jennie
Bitch
Boston Terrier
5 months








Jada
Bitch
Boston Terrier
2








Jamie
Dog
Boston Terrier
2 








Diva
Spayed Bitch
Boston Terrier
7








Beamer
Bitch
Chihuahua
8 months
(co-owned)








Bibi
Bitch
Chihuahua 
17 weeks
(co-owned)








Dusty
Dog
Chihuahua
18 months


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Here he is .... 1. Name=Truck 2. Breed= American bully pit 3. Age=2yrs 4.Ace of Ace weight pull champ 5.Reg. UKC. PR.


----------



## d851 (Oct 31, 2006)

Buster 
Male
Staffordshire Bull Terrier








daz


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Ha guys/girls the law has determined that this is the dog to be released upon- mike vick-.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

My old dog, my favorite dog ever but she was f*ckin crazy so we had to give he back to the shelter
Pepper
Blue Heeler mix










My current dog
Hershey
Doberman mix
6 months









I also had a golden retreiver growing up but i dont have any pics of her on my comp.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Here's Honey the toothless dog, a.k.a. old foul ****, a.k.a. boon

She is 10 years old


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Nice dog, from the pic you cant tell that its a mix.

Maddyfish you dont have your dog pulling you around ddo you?


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

No she's actually retired from pulling. She still has the will, but not the body. She pulled my daughters and their friends around when they were younger. Her weight limit was 50 pounds. Last summer, I could just tell that it was time for her to take it easy. Before that pulls of 2-3 miles to the park, and in a couple parades were the norm.


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thats a good dog, the only thing she should be doing is eating, and shiting thats a good girl.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

my rottie

"Bentley"

male

3 years old


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Here he is .... 1. Name=Truck 2. Breed= American bully pit 3. Age=2yrs 4.Ace of Ace weight pull champ 5.Reg. UKC. PR.


question...

did that dog get in there on its own?

my dogs ,,,

Red (f) and Rosso (m) brother sister - amstaff

they will be 2 in oct.... the girl just had knee surgery last week and is on lockdown,,,

boy








girl


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Stanley








Gus


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Rare Blue Eyed Doberman





































5 yrs


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

name disa
half golden half husky
around 2


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Dr Exum said:


> boy
> View attachment 151429


that pic brings a new meaning to "bow chika wow wow"

my dog: rat terrier, almost 2 years old. 
jiamjigirl's dog: red dachshund, 10 weeks old.

playing with my mom's shihtzus who are due for some grooming.
















iunno, she says we sleep alike








after a week and a half they're starting to play together quite often


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hunter
Golden Retriever
1.5 years of age


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Rotti

10 weeks in the pic but he is 12 weeks now.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

1 year and 2 months

My Pup Titan


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

nice P boost i like, i cant wait till i get my new dog sat.


----------



## P boost (Sep 17, 2006)

Thanks ! What breed you planning on gettign?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

im adopting a female pit from the sheltor


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Piranha-man UK-
Bentley is friggen gorgous.

Heres Bryan
just over a year old in this pic from this last winter


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Here's my family dog, his name is cody. Mix of poodle and malteese


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Addy (Weimerauner) and Gretta (German Shorthair) both around 5 years old


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hyphen said:


> boy
> View attachment 151429


that pic brings a new meaning to "bow chika wow wow"

my dog: rat terrier, almost 2 years old. 
jiamjigirl's dog: red dachshund, 10 weeks old.

playing with my mom's shihtzus who are due for some grooming.
View attachment 151435


View attachment 151436


iunno, she says we sleep alike
View attachment 151437


after a week and a half they're starting to play together quite often
View attachment 151438

[/quote]

^^lol LOL lol..
Winnie's got the crazy eye going on


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

BlackLabel said:


>


nice looking pups blackLabel!!!!









I will posts some of my girls(3 chocolat labs) in a few hour's when I get home....
and my wife's schnauzer....


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

The weenie dog is like "BITCH NO YOU DIDN'T!"


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^LMAO!!!!! =p I KNOW HUH!


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

Katie
Cocker Spaniel
&
Completely worthless but still cute


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

^^ aww.. she's cute... I had cocker spaniels growing up and they are the most loving and loyal dogs ever. Very cute =)


----------



## Defuser (Jul 27, 2007)

Ya shes a great dog that was when she was a pup shes almost a year now, but still has alot of life for a cocker not very lazy at all


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Pioneer1976 you got one more day, ha ha ha , are you ready?


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

actualy i got her a day early






















ok heres my first dog, wifes dog but i love her to death and still consider her my dog also 









and heres my new baby 









































now i also need some of your guys and gals help I need a name for her

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=159199


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

If you ever want a big blue boy to go alone with her let me know. good looking dog


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> Here he is .... 1. Name=Truck 2. Breed= American bully pit 3. Age=2yrs 4.Ace of Ace weight pull champ 5.Reg. UKC. PR.


I like your pit out of all!!!


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you sir, you should get one and be a responsiable owner, they are loving dogs.


----------



## cjdrew2 (Jul 1, 2004)

We finally could bring her home. 8 weeks 8 lbs


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Good looking dog, vary nice color.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

daisy and lucky mother and daughter


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Are they j-russells ? at one point i was gona get a patterdale.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 7, 2007)

Siberian Husky


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

freaking nice man...i love the huskies.

BTW, rhom40, your pit is the absolute DEISELest looking dog i've ever seen...it looks like mike tyson! lol. i bet you dont get broken into often...lol.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

rhom40 said:


> Are they j-russells ? at one point *i was gona get a patterdale.*


Patterdales rock! Very hard little terriers, tough as nails dogs. I'm hoping to get some un-related stock in the near future and train them for earth dogs.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

My huskey we just put down. Got that dog when I was thirteen and I'm 29 now. That was pretty tough.


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

10 month old male English Bulldog 
Name: Tank


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

ASNXPS2 said:


> 10 month old male English Bulldog
> Name: Tank


cute little guy....

the pup







the workers after swimmig and hunting for 13 hours....Gin and Brandy








BTW these are bird dog's not house dogs....
but god do I love them...

the house dog/wife's dog Zoe...


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

Great looking dogs everyone.


----------



## Leiren (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww man im sorry about that husky.Putting down dogs is horrible to the owners,we had to put down our poodle a couple of years ago because of old age and she didnt even remember us or anything







it made me literally sick i missed her bad.


----------



## steveo (Apr 4, 2007)

rhom40 said:


> Are they j-russells ? at one point i was gona get a patterdale.


Yes they are we have a patterdale too he is about fifteen now


----------



## rhom40 (May 3, 2007)

Thank you - ridermon - i try to work him out every chance i get, and he loves it.


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

Here is my fella.. named Hector  a russian doberman. loves to do bite work and has great nerves! gonna post more pictures when i get a propper camera


----------

